# North Coast H.O. off road Octobrtfest



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This Sunday, October 6th, the North Coast H.O. circuit returns to indoor action with a full night of off road H.O. competition, as the Off Road style Stadium Trucks will be competing at Sheffield Hills 
in the *2012 H.O. Off Road Octoberfest.*

As always
DOORS OPEN at 5:00 for HOT LAPS
with the DRIVERS MEETING and DRAW FOR Cars (trucks) at 5:45
followed by RACING at 6:00

NOTE:This is ALL house cars & house controllers. Nothing to bring but
yourself.......(& stuff) NO RACE BOXES.

IF there is enough interest this could be a three hour team enduro race 
*(The RAT RACE)*
or if not, then a more typical night of off road stadium truck style racing.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Is there a picture of this OffRoad track that you could post. I like what I can see.

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Here's a shot of the oval with the off road course inside. It's all done with vintage lock & joiner track.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, I like the Dirt track under pass. Will need to keep all 4 on the ground for that one.

Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah neat! two - two - two tracks in one!


----------

